# Port matching a 428 and Tri-power



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

What would the gain (horse power or other) be from port matching a 65 Tri-power intake manifold to a 428 block bored 0.30 over? With everything disassembled would you do it? (or have it done). Any down side?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You`re talking a tenth of a second or two in the quarter mile.


----------

